# Auto Dosers



## Eddie (Mar 18, 2015)

Lying here bed recovering from an illness, ideas pop into my head.

I will be away on vacation for three weeks later in the summer and wonder what you all do in regards to dosing ferts for a high tech tank when not home.
I am thinking maybe a simple auto doser and switching to an all in one fert while on vacation?

Can you let me know your experiences with auto dosers.
Could you also suggest cost effective ones?
Or simple diy dosers?

Cheers.


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/291630523752


----------



## Eddie (Mar 18, 2015)

dino said:


> https://www.ebay.ca/itm/291630523752


Thx Dino.
I've been looking into that as well.
I'm low on on space and since my tank is a 60p 17 gallon, I was thinking using a single doser with an all in in one fert like Tropica.


----------

